# how to take apart your fork



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

alright, the how often do you change your oil thread got me thinking. i probably should change my oil.

i was wondering how you would manage to take apart your fork, ive seen no real way to get the stantions out...i have a marzocchi dj pro...its a sc (see pic below) and i was wonderin how one would go about getting into the fork to change the oil out? Or is there a special tool needed? if so what, an how much will it cost

heres a picture


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Take it to a shop beffor you break something.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

free rider said:


> alright, the how often do you change your oil thread got me thinking. i probably should change my oil.
> 
> i was wondering how you would manage to take apart your fork, ive seen no real way to get the stantions out...i have a marzocchi dj pro...its a sc (see pic below) and i was wonderin how one would go about getting into the fork to change the oil out? Or is there a special tool needed? if so what, an how much will it cost
> 
> heres a picture


On this fork you can change the oil pretty easily .
You dont have to take it apat to do this either !

Tools needed :

22.0mm socket to remove top cap 
( you can use a open end wrench also , but BE CAREFUL !!! )

2-3 Clean Shop rags : 1 to lay your parts out on 2 to clean up the mess your going to make !

OIL Cup , with CC marks !
get this at the moto-X shop for $3 , it will let you measure how much oil comes out of each leg when draining the fork , and it will tell you how much oil you pour in .

1 quart of fully synthetic fork oil , anti foaming ( see step 5 )

All you need to do follow my ten easy steps ! :thumbsup: 
READ THROUGH and UNDERSTAND the INSTRUCTION BEFORE WORKING on your FORK !!

1. unscrew the top-caps , it helps to lay this stuff out on a clean rag in front of you , sorta in the same order as removed .

2. take the springs out , and lay then in front of the top caps from the same side of the fork , on your clean rag . Do this so you dont get messed up when putting the fork back together .

3. turn the fork upside down and let the oil start to drain out , pump or " cycle " the fork a few times to help get the oil out from the cartridges , do this a few times until you dont hear anymore oil in the fork , then let it sit upside down for about 5min to let the excess oil all drain from the inside ... this stuff is slow so give it a sec.

4. After letting all the oil drain from the fork , flip it over and get ready to fill er back up !

5. Marzocchi stock oil weight is 7.5 , if you do mostly DJ or DH or weight a bit more than other's ( like SMT  ) go up to a slightly higher oil weight it will help the fork compensate for increased loads 

you want to get anti foaming , full synthetic oil for your fork , best place is the local motorcycle shop , helps if they sell dirt bikes . The harley shop isn't going to have the shok oil your looking for FYI.

The best types of oil for Marzocchi fork from my experience are : 
Golden Spectra - this stuff rocks but only available in SAE 5-wt ,10-wt , 15-wt and 20-wt
I have seen 7.5wt before also , but not recently and it isn't currently listen on there site any longer . 
https://www.spectro-oils.com/products.htm

TORCO race fluid - I use there 15-wt in our tuned forks , my local moto-x shop doesn't carry all the GS line so I use the TORCO in my forks as well , works very well !!
Available in SAE 5-wt , 7-wt , 10-wt , and 20-wt
https://www.torcoracingoils.com/product.html?cl_id=75

Stay away from the combination 125cc or 250cc fork oil's these wont work in your bike fork , don't try either you will mess up your bushings and your seals 

6. now that we have covered oils , it's time to fill er up 
oil height isn't listed by marzocchi for the dirt jam pro which is a OEM fork , so I gathered some info for you.
RIGHT fork leg has a very basic SSV damping rod 
this side takes 185cc of oil , I suggest using SAE 10-wt - 15-wt 
LEFT : is a basic spring , so no oil needed ? Watch this side when you drain the fork to see if anything comes out , possibly a small amount for lubrication . There is NO damping on this side of your fork .

7. Cycling the fork , basically slowly pout the 185-cc of fork oil into your RIGHT side only , don't do this too fast or it will over flow . You will have to cycle your fork a few times to get the all the air out of the damping assembly .

8. once the fork is flowing smoothly you can put the springs back in , in the same order removed !

9. Put the top caps back on and tighten to spec .

10. Go ride !!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> 5. Marzocchi stock oil weight is 7.5 , if you do mostly DJ or DH or weight a bit more than other's ( like SMT  ) !!


What are you saying.....I use 7.5


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

That is honestly the worst fork i have ever ridden. Sell it and get something different.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

zachdank said:


> That is honestly the worst fork i have ever ridden. Sell it and get something different.


if i had money, ya i would...but i dont, so ill live with it



evil4bc said:


> 10. Go ride


i dont get it


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> What are you saying.....I use 7.5






zachdank said:


> That is honestly the worst fork i have ever ridden. Sell it and get something different.


He didnt ask if it was a good fork , jsut how to change the oil .

BTW: when marzocchi doesnt even have the fork listed in the tech section as a serviceable part is kinda scary ! :madman:

YEs sell this fork as fast as possible and buy something better :thumbsup:


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

As far as Golden Spectro selling 7.5 wt.... It's listed as 125/150. I don't get why it's listed like that, but I just looked on BTI(?) and came up with this info.


----------



## loco-gringo (Sep 29, 2005)

LarryFahn said:


> As far as Golden Spectro selling 7.5 wt.... It's listed as 125/150. I don't get why it's listed like that, but I just looked on BTI(?) and came up with this info.


That's the way oil listings work. It doesn't make sense to me, but it has to do with viscosity at different temps. Not all weights are the same from mfg to mfg.

Good fork or not, if you don't know what you are doing, ask for help the first round or two.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> What are you saying.....


he's saying if you lost 50lbs, you would still be a fat pig......


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

LarryFahn said:


> As far as Golden Spectro selling 7.5 wt.... It's listed as 125/150. I don't get why it's listed like that, but I just looked on BTI(?) and came up with this info.[/
> QUOTE]
> Stay away from oils listed like this .... this isnt SAE 7.5WT !


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

free rider said:


> i dont get it


uhhh,, errr, he means when youre all done changing the oil, ride your bike... :skep:

seeing as you didnt understand that step,, its probably best you take it to a bike shop as another poster said..


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> YEs sell this fork as fast as possible and buy something better :thumbsup:


isn't it the same chassis as any other z-1?
the only flaw this fork may have is the damping. couldn't he just upgrade the internals, lube up the seals and make it a b!tchin marzocchi?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> LarryFahn said:
> 
> 
> > As far as Golden Spectro selling 7.5 wt.... It's listed as 125/150. I don't get why it's listed like that, but I just looked on BTI(?) and came up with this info.
> ...


Why, thats whats in my fork now....zero probs, great feel

It says on the front:
Golden Spectro Synthetic Petroleum blend
Cartridge fork fluid (made especially for cartridge forks)
125/150
Made in the USA
1Liter

On the back:
Golden Spectro Motorcycle Cartridge Fork Fluid 125/150
Golden spectro Cartridge Fork Fluid:
- Conditions seals, resists foaming
-Is blended to match factory fill viscosity
- Is designed to provide a plush "zero stiction" feel
125=125 SUS @100F (26.27cSt)
150=Viscosity Index (Fade Res.)

QUESTIONS? CALL
1-800-2-GET-OIL
http://www.goldenspectro.com

I would take a pic, but I have no idea where my cam is


----------



## loco-gringo (Sep 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> https://www.goldenspectro.com
> 
> I would take a pic, but I have no idea where my cam is












More than you care to know -

SPECTRO GOLDEN CARTRIDGE FORK FLUID

Spectro Golden (formerly Golden Spectro) Premium grade synthetic blend Cartridge Fork Fluid with exclusive "zero-stiction" additives - the ultimate Fork Fluid:
bullet	Available in very ligt (85/150) and light (125/150)
bullet	For use in Kayaba and Showa upside-down forks
bullet	Preserves and conditions fork seals
bullet	Special anti-foaming additives
Description
Spectro Golden Cartridge Fork Fluid is a state-of-the-art synthetic hydraulic fluid specifically designed for today's advanced motorcycle fork systems to fight damping fade due to heat and aeration. Spectro Golden Cartridge Fork Fluid will exceed the performance of suspension fluids in these applications, especially with regard to "stiction," the movement restriction that occurs at the moment of direction change in a fork system.

Applications
Spectro Golden Cartridge Fork Fluid is recommended to replace all O.E.M. fluids and is excellent in both upside-down and conventional forks. Refer to the Spectro tuning chart for year and model viscosity recommendation. Refer to manufacturer's manual for oil fill capacity.
Material Safety Data Sheet
TYPICAL INSPECTIONS VERY LIGHT
85/150	LIGHT
125/150
SSU @ 100 oF	85.0	125.0
SSU @ 210 oF	38.0	38.0
Viscosity Index	150.0	150.0
Pour Point, oF	-25.0 -20.0
Flash Point, oF	208.0	216.0
Code Description Weight
L.GSCF85/150 12/1 Liter. Bottles 26 Lbs.
L.GSCF125/150 12/1 Liter Bottles 26 Lbs.
X.GSCF 85/150 1/16 Gal. Keg 120 Lbs. 
X.GSCF 125/150 1/16 Gal. Keg 120Lbs.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

what's wrong w/ that fork? i have it, and i dialed the preload almost all the way to the "-" end and it feels fine to me. i'm 140lbs btw.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

fiddy_ryder said:


> uhhh,, errr, he means when youre all done changing the oil, ride your bike... :skep:
> 
> seeing as you didnt understand that step,, its probably best you take it to a bike shop as another poster said..


sarcasm buddy....:thumbsup: try it sometime


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

**** dampening. **** stiffness.


----------

